#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  When to use MongoDB instead of MySQL?

## Helena

Hi Guys,

NoSQL is being a debate for along time.The relational databases like MySQL are being used for many years ago.However, the file/document-oriented databases are new to many.
There are equal pros and cos on both sides.But the critical path is to chose the best for the right purpose.

* When should we really use MongoDB(document-oriented databases) instead of MySQL(Relational databases) ?*

----------


## Moana

> Hi Guys,
> 
> NoSQL is being a debate for along time.The relational databases like MySQL are being used for many years ago.However, the file/document-oriented databases are new to many.
> There are equal pros and cos on both sides.But the critical path is to chose the best for the right purpose.
> 
> * When should we really use MongoDB(document-oriented databases) instead of MySQL(Relational databases) ?*


NoSQL products (and among them MongoDB) should be used to meet challenges, it is up to you!

----------


## jackshanan

MongoDB(No SQL) is more likely to be used in real-time, high traffic system than a relational database for scalability and high speed

----------


## Helena

> MongoDB(No SQL) is more likely to be used in real-time, high traffic system than a relational database for scalability and high speed


Thank you for getting me know the fact Jackshanan :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hi Guys,
> 
> NoSQL is being a debate for along time.The relational databases like MySQL are being used for many years ago.However, the file/document-oriented databases are new to many.
> There are equal pros and cos on both sides.But the critical path is to chose the best for the right purpose.
> 
> * When should we really use MongoDB(document-oriented databases) instead of MySQL(Relational databases) ?*


MongoDB is great tool, that should be used in the right scenarios to gain unfair advantage in your market. BillRun is a fine example for that. I wanted to mention this as well!

----------

